# Shortwave radio help



## Claudiu (Dec 22, 2010)

I received a shortwave radio from my grandfather today. It's very neat and I actually want to use it. However, I am having a bit of a hard time figuring out the whole shortwave radio thing. It works fine, the radio, the issue I'm dealing with is finding a station, or band (not sure what the proper term is). From what I've heard, it works best in the evening/at night (and also depends what the weather and other factors come into play). For those who listen to shortwave, or know about this stuff, what are some resources you could point me to so I can learn about shortwave radio? Or what are some tips? 

Btw, the radio is a Sangean ATS-803A. Seems like a decent radio, just need to figure out how to properly use it now.


----------



## Rich Koster (Dec 22, 2010)

Shortwave Radio Bands and Frequencies

Here's a link for some bands that you can scan. You can also go to the ARRL website and look around, but some of their info has to be purchased in book form. You will find different stations broadcasting at different times within these bands. Some high power stations are loaded with the likes of Gene Scott, R.G.Stair and Harold Camping, so you may want to stay clear of these (unless you like to chuckle at really wacky heresy). You will also find many different languages coming in. If you hear a garbled transmission on AM, it is most likely a single sideband amateur transmission. This is just a quick FYI from a non-expert SWL.


----------



## Claudiu (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for the links.

Are you also familiar with ham radio?


----------



## ac7k (Dec 23, 2010)

Antenna is going to be your key... I am not familiar with that specific radio - whether you can attach an external antenna or not... also after dark will be your best time due to the nature of the shortwave signal. There are several books out there that list broadcasting schedules and frequencies too... but I am sure Google can get you started. I am a ham radio operator, really enjoy it... so that would be the next logical step for you if you enjoy SWL... hope that helps... 

Eric - callsign AC7K


----------



## jfschultz (Dec 23, 2010)

Here is the manual for the ATS803A.

There is a connection for an external antenna on the back. 



Rich Koster said:


> If you hear a garbled transmission on AM, it is most likely a single sideband amateur transmission.


 
It also has a "beat frequency oscillator" (BFO) which would be used to single sideband signals.


----------



## Rich Koster (Dec 23, 2010)

Somewhat. I am a licensed operator, but don't have the $ or space to set up a quality shack.

---------- Post added at 03:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 PM ----------




jfschultz said:


> Here is the manual for the ATS803A.
> 
> There is a connection for an external antenna on the back.
> 
> ...


 
That's a nice feature. I have an old portable without it. My comment , as you can guess, was based on my old rx and not knowing about the Sangean.

---------- Post added at 03:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:27 PM ----------




ac7k said:


> Antenna is going to be your key... I am not familiar with that specific radio - whether you can attach an external antenna or not... also after dark will be your best time due to the nature of the shortwave signal. There are several books out there that list broadcasting schedules and frequencies too... but I am sure Google can get you started. I am a ham radio operator, really enjoy it... so that would be the next logical step for you if you enjoy SWL... hope that helps...
> 
> Eric - callsign AC7K



Yes sir !!! I forgot about the long wire antenna  .


----------



## Edward (Dec 23, 2010)

It's been years since I listened to shortwave, but the old standbys were BBC, Radio Netherlands (they had a relay on Bonaire, as I recall), Radio Moscow, HCJB, Voice of America. Others were hit or miss. The best bands do vary by season, and an external antenna (properly grounded, of course) is a big help. And, I almost forgot, the atomic clock at WWV.


----------



## Claudiu (Dec 24, 2010)

ac7k;836182[B said:


> ]*Antenna is going to be your key*... I am not familiar with that specific radio - whether you can attach an external antenna or not... also after dark will be your best time due to the nature of the shortwave signal. There are several books out there that list broadcasting schedules and frequencies too... but I am sure Google can get you started. I am a ham radio operator, really enjoy it... *so that would be the next logical step for you if you enjoy SWL.*.. hope that helps...
> 
> Eric - callsign AC7K



I think I have to get an antenna for it. The radio picks up some stuff but it's fuzzy and not so clear. 


I'm actually thinking of going into ham radio operating, it looks like a very neat hobby. 
How often are you operating yours?

---------- Post added at 09:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 PM ----------

Btw, Eric, are you still up in Bremerton? I was born in Seattle and still have family in the area. It's very beautiful up there, so I try to get a visit in as often as I can.

---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 PM ----------




Rich Koster said:


> Shortwave Radio Bands and Frequencies
> 
> Here's a link for some bands that you can scan. You can also go to the ARRL website and look around, but some of their info has to be purchased in book form. You will find different stations broadcasting at different times within these bands. Some hi_gh power stations are loaded with the likes of Gene Scott, R.G.Stair and Harold Camping, so you may want to stay clear of these_ *(unless you like to chuckle at really wacky heresy)*. You will also find many different languages coming in. If you hear a garbled transmission on AM, it is most likely a single sideband amateur transmission. This is just a quick FYI from a non-expert SWL.


 
I also like to get in some NWO stuff in too, to mix things up. But seriously, for now, I would like to get some news outside the country to get a different perspective on things. Any reputable stations?


----------



## ac7k (Dec 24, 2010)

Augustine,

Yes I am still in Bremerton - not sure if we will ever leave or not... 

I am usually pretty radio active... although with recovering from brain surgery, not as much lately... but as soon as I am feeling better I will be back on the air. I have met a lot of very nice people on the air and the ham radio community here locally is very friendly.

As far as SWL is concerned, you will find that most stations are non-english speaking... just the way the SWL world has shifted... but you can still find a few out there...

So study up and get your ham license and then we can start talking... I make contacts in the Bay area on 20 meters all the time...


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 24, 2010)

Any QRP fans here?


----------



## Rich Koster (Dec 24, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> Any QRP fans here?



I made it to Spain on 6m, running about 10-20w, does that qualify?


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 24, 2010)

Rich Koster said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > Any QRP fans here?
> ...


 
I'll say! When was that? 6m propagation has not been all that hot lately.

I'm hoping to get my ticket early next year. When I was younger I had a license. I let it lapse years ago. Now I would like to get back in, build a little code rig, and try for the far reaches of earth on less than 5w.


----------



## Rich Koster (Dec 24, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > LawrenceU said:
> ...


 
It was mid to late 90's. I must have caught a multiple bounce during the summer.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 24, 2010)

That is rather impressive, still.


----------



## ac7k (Dec 24, 2010)

6m to Spain is very impressive...  Congrats OM... 

I operate mostly on 20 and 80 and use VHF repeaters locally. 

One of these days we should start a Reformed Amateur Radio Net... that would be cool.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 24, 2010)

That would be cool.


----------



## Rich Koster (Dec 24, 2010)

ac7k said:


> 6m to Spain is very impressive...  Congrats OM...
> 
> I operate mostly on 20 and 80 and use VHF repeaters locally.
> 
> One of these days we should start a Reformed Amateur Radio Net... that would be cool.



That may be enough incentive to upgrade my ticket


----------

